
What All the Major Surface Warships of the U.S. Navy Do - smacktoward
https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/heres-what-all-the-major-surface-warships-of-the-u-s-n-1832410625
======
cbanek
"But can they sink ships?" \- This part seems a bit strange. While I agree
that most surface ships don't carry anti-ship missiles, it seems like there
are plenty of carrier based aircraft capable of launching their own anti-ship
missiles, kind of like these being developed:

[https://www.gpsworld.com/u-s-navy-air-force-order-anti-
ship-...](https://www.gpsworld.com/u-s-navy-air-force-order-anti-ship-
missiles-from-lockheed/)

The exocet (certainly not a new anti-ship missile) can also be launched in
flight:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exocet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exocet)

------
Arnt
I realised why I hate such pieces: It's fanboyism.

In reality, the most recent conflict is/was against the Taliban/Al
Quaida/randoms grouping, right? The Taliban's navy is no match for the US
Navy, but the Taliban won against the US anyway. The previous was perhaps
against those Somali warlords, who also beat the US. The US had better
weapons, but the Somali found a near-suicidal tactic that eventually made the
US cede. Around the same time, Saddam didn't exactly win but he didn't exactly
lose either. Before that, Hezbollah forced the US out of Lebanon. The US had
more bombs and weapon systems, but the Hezbollah had enough bombs and good-
enough ways to deliver them.

This piece doesn't seem to even try to relate the warships and their abilities
to any of these four conflicts. Fanboy crap.

